# David Prowse (Darth Vader) Dead



## Lostbhoy (Nov 29, 2020)

In more sad news it has been announced that the original actor to play Darth Vader has sadly passed away at 85.

David Prowse MBE  played the sith lord in the original Star Wars trilogy and was nicknamed "Darth Farmer" by Carrie Fisher due to his strong West Country accent.

Mr Prowse was also known in the UK for being the Green Cross Code man, educating kids on how to cross the road safely in a series of tv ads in the '70s among his many other roles. 

His agent confirmed the sad news this morning. Rest in peice Mr Prowse.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-55117704


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

How sad.  He will be missed.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh man, 2020 sucks.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

Almost forgot that he isn't the only person involved in Star Wars to die this year.  The modeler and animatronics engineer for R2D2 in the prequel trilogy Grant Imahara died in July from a brain aneurysm at 49.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

ccfman2004 said:


> Almost forgot that he isn't the only person involved in Star Wars to die this year.  The modeler and animatronics engineer for R2D2 in the prequel trilogy Grant Imahara died in July from a brain aneurysm at 49.


Also Andrew Jack died this year he played Caluan Ematt is VII and Viii and was the voice of Moloch in Solo A Star Wars Story.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Also Andrew Jack died this year he played Calian Ematt is VII and Viii and was the voice of Moloch in Solo A Star Wars Story.


Did you edit your post?  The email notification I got had links in it about his roles.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

ccfman2004 said:


> Did you edit your post?  The email notification I got had links in it about his roles.


Here you go 


_Star Wars_: Episode VII _The Force Awakens_ (Caluan Ematt)
_Star Wars_: Episode VIII _The Last Jedi_ (Caluan Ematt)
_Solo: A Star Wars Story_ (Moloch (voice))


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 17, 2020)

Today we lost another legend from the Starwars franchise. RIP Jeremy Bulloch the actor who played my favourite character Boba Fett.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 17, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Today we lost another legend from the Starwars franchise. RIP Jeremy Bulloch the actor who played my favourite character Boba Fett.



That is especially sad, due to the success of Bobas return in The Mandalorian I'm sure he would've had a little more attention due that.

RIP Jeremy.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 17, 2020)

Blaze163 said:


> Oh man, 2020 sucks.



you damn right it does but back on topic. RIP vader you were luke's father after all.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 19, 2020)

David Prowse: I am your father!
Mark Hamill: Nooooooooooooo.......

RIP... The best actor ever.....


----------



## ccfman2004 (Dec 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Also Andrew Jack died this year he played Caluan Ematt is VII and Viii and was the voice of Moloch in Solo A Star Wars Story.


I see he died from COVID.


----------

